
Cisco iOS and iOS XE Software Smart Install Memory Leak Vulnerability - based2
https://tools.cisco.com/security/center/content/CiscoSecurityAdvisory/cisco-sa-20160928-smi
======
MaysonL
s.b. IOS, not iOS.

